# question about my headlights...



## mike18228 (Aug 5, 2006)

i want to buy a HID headlight kit for my 2006 gto....i need to know the headlight bulb number........my buddy said it sould be 9006 but hes not sure....so if u guys can help me out that would be great...thanks guys


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

If you look at the clear lense on your headlamp, the bulb #'s are cast at the bottom. I believe lows are H9 and highs are H11.:cheers


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

the low are h11


----------

